# Using a vendor for a RADV audit?



## barnetn1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Can anyone offer feedback that has been through a *RADV* audit and has used a vendor? What are the *pro's and con's* of using the vendor. 

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!

If you would rather privetly email please do so to: Nicole.B@ourpshp.com

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------

